# synthol synthol FUCKIN synthol



## god hand (Dec 4, 2005)

What do u think?


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 4, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What do u think?


  Nice...real nice


----------



## GFR (Dec 5, 2005)

Is that a real pic????
If so those two are my new heros


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2005)

I believe the short dude injected synthol into his abs too.


----------



## SubliminalX (Dec 5, 2005)

Mental illness.  No different than those who undergo "extreme" plastic surgery.  What are these guys' names anyway?  I see them everywhere.


----------



## GFR (Dec 5, 2005)

SubliminalX said:
			
		

> Mental illness.  No different than those who undergo "extreme" plastic surgery.  *What are these guys' names anyway?*  I see them everywhere.


Dumb and dumber


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 5, 2005)

i love synthol me and foreman inject it into our brains ,,,our brains are are massive thets why we r so smat,,,i mean smat,,,i mean smart!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 5, 2005)

HAHAHAHA the guy on the right is called klaus kaak, i have seen him several times at bodybuilding shows in Holland and Germany........he is really the biggest loser i have ever met!!!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 5, 2005)

how the hell can that not get annoyin after about 30 seconds? If my arms looked like that i'd probably chop them off


----------



## brogers (Dec 5, 2005)

can they at least put some into their forearms too, maybe it would look slightly less ridiculous then


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 5, 2005)

what is synthol exactly? n all i can say about these too geniuses is _*wtf?*_


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> what is synthol exactly? n all i can say about these too geniuses is _*wtf?*_



It's basically an oil that's injected directly into the muscle.  It gets in there and causes inflamation/swelling that's permanent.  That's by no means a technical explanation, but you get the idea.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks. maybe they injected some into their brains first...


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 5, 2005)

i would bet money those dumb fuckkers injected into their dicks too


----------



## GFR (Dec 5, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> i would bet money those dumb fuckkers injected into their dicks too


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 5, 2005)

that looks so fucking stupid....

how long would it take you to get like that, how much of that shit would you have to inject?

also, the short dude is wearing a fanny pack which clearly makes him a homosexual


----------



## LexusGS (Dec 5, 2005)

damn, those guys arms almost look bigger then mine. Im impressed!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 5, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What do u think?




I was at the YBF(the dutch Nationals) and that stupid mofo thought it was a good idea to come and show his arms, everybody was laughing at them, People were looking very angry and everybody was just waiting who was going to throw the first punch. hahahaha he was there for 30 min. and he left.
I think any bodybuilder should kick the shit out of them for doing synthol!
Synthol is the exact opposite if what bodybuilding is all about, there is no hard work in this, no good eating, no dieting, and by saying that it's not synthol and that he is the best bodybuilder(he always says this)he just does not want to go to a show , is just bad for bodybuilding.
People that don't know much about it will think that this is a good bodybuilder and will stick with that image as being what a bodybuilder looks like.


----------



## jasone (Dec 5, 2005)

I would like to armwrestle on of them.  I would throw them off the table with my 17's.  Synthol does nothing to promote strength and endurance.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 5, 2005)

I think they look good.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 5, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think they look good.



you would...


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 5, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> It's basically an oil that's injected directly into the muscle.  It gets in there and causes inflamation/swelling that's permanent.  That's by no means a technical explanation, but you get the idea.



so how long would they have to inject it to look like that?


----------



## MyK (Dec 5, 2005)

is it permenent??????  thats fucked!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> so how long would they have to inject it to look like that?



Sorry, don't know quite THAT much about it.  Not something I've ever been interested in doing much research on.  If I had to guess I'd say it would take a few years.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 5, 2005)

i just did a quick search on the internet.  it doesn't last forever, usually 3-6 years.  30% is metabolized by the body, 70% remains lodged in the muscle so from the looks of these guys they injected literally more than a gallon into each arm


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 5, 2005)

hahahahh i would love to see the stretch marks ,,,after this shit wears off,,,,,fucking losers i would beat the fuck out of them,,,then go around saying i beat the shit out of a guy with 26" arms


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 5, 2005)

synthol is not permanent. It is nothing more than oil. I think it's composed of medium chain triglycerides which are broken up in a matter of months, not years, depending on how much/often you inject. It does nothing to build muscle, despite the fascia crap that synthol users say. If that's synthol in their arms, they have to keep injecting for their arms to stay that size.


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 5, 2005)

Yea, I was looking for the Valve-Stem where they hook the air hose up.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 5, 2005)

I think Mudge said once that those are implants, not synthol, but im not sure.


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 5, 2005)

where can i get me some synthol.....i wanna be a synthol champion too


----------



## silencer (Dec 5, 2005)

I wouldn't wanna mess with them...they look HARD....hahaha


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I think Mudge said once that those are implants, not synthol, but im not sure.



Its honestly hard to know anymore, but yes its comprised almost completely of MCT oil. So really its quite inexpensive to make, the markup is quite heavy.

A skilled synthol user will fool you, because honestly its used more than most people are aware of, just most people wont admit it. One of the few pros who was nice to the originator of synthol (the non-drug version technically) was Flex Wheeler.

If you investigate a little you will find many people who use it. If you go deep within the muscle and rotate like an artisan, nobody will ever know. A friend of mine claims to have kept one solid inch in his triceps alone over a year after quitting synthol.


----------



## jasone (Dec 6, 2005)

It has to look funny in the gym straining curl 6 reps of 60 lbs with arms like that.  Form without function, kinda like those riced out honda civics with all the stickers and no hp.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 6, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Its honestly hard to know anymore, but yes its comprised almost completely of MCT oil. So really its quite inexpensive to make, the markup is quite heavy.
> 
> A skilled synthol user will fool you, because honestly its used more than most people are aware of, just most people wont admit it. One of the few pros who was nice to the originator of synthol (the non-drug version technically) was Flex Wheeler.
> 
> If you investigate a little you will find many people who use it. If you go deep within the muscle and rotate like an artisan, nobody will ever know. A friend of mine claims to have kept one solid inch in his triceps alone over a year after quitting synthol.


I bet alot of the monster legs some of those pros sport have some synthol help and I bet alot of calves have seen their share of implants.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 6, 2005)

jasone said:
			
		

> It has to look funny in the gym straining curl 6 reps of 60 lbs with arms like that.  Form without function, kinda like those riced out honda civics with all the stickers and no hp.



Like Markus Ruhl and his 25 pound dumbell curl scream-a-thons? Yeah it looks funny, but they are bodybuilders.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 6, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Like Markus Ruhl and his 25 pound dumbell curl scream-a-thons? Yeah it looks funny, but they are bodybuilders.



markus ruhl uses 25 pound dumbells to curl???

I use 40 or 45 and my arms are about 16''


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> synthol is not permanent. It is nothing more than oil. I think it's composed of medium chain triglycerides which are broken up in a matter of months, not years, depending on how much/often you inject. It does nothing to build muscle, despite the fascia crap that synthol users say. If that's synthol in their arms, they have to keep injecting for their arms to stay that size.



I've heard a lot of it isn't metabolized.  Because it's not in the bloodstream it doesn't go through the normal metabolization process like food.  For that reason most of the oil remains in the muscle tissue and actually crystalizes, becoming VERY permanent.  To the point of causing damage to the muscle tissue and requiring surgery.  Again, this isn't a subject where I've done a lot of research, so I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 6, 2005)

That would be in effect saying that all oil suspended drugs stay in the body and are useless, doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 6, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I've heard a lot of it isn't metabolized. Because it's not in the bloodstream it doesn't go through the normal metabolization process like food. For that reason most of the oil remains in the muscle tissue and actually crystalizes, becoming VERY permanent. To the point of causing damage to the muscle tissue and requiring surgery. Again, this isn't a subject where I've done a lot of research, so I could be completely wrong.



Everything that is absorbed into your bloodstream is metabolized by your body. Intramuscular injections are circulated into your system quicker and provide a slower more steady rate of absorption as opposed to ingestion.

Medium Chain Triglycerides (MCT) are fatty acids, and therefore hydrocarbons, so they are most definately broken down in your body. Triglycerides are what form both high and low-density lipoproteins, or HDL and LDL. Triglycerides are also the most abundant fat in your bloodstream and contain 9.3 calories/gram. Organic chemistry is fun!


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 6, 2005)

MCT's are also an almost immediate source of energy for your body, so they won't lie around for long.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 6, 2005)

MCT oil, BA, and sometimes lidocaine is basically all it is. Some products do containe collagen though.


----------



## god hand (Dec 6, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Everything that is absorbed into your bloodstream is metabolized by your body. Intramuscular injections are circulated into your system quicker and provide a slower more steady rate of absorption as opposed to ingestion.
> 
> Medium Chain Triglycerides (MCT) are fatty acids, and therefore hydrocarbons, so they are most definately broken down in your body. Triglycerides are what form both high and low-density lipoproteins, or HDL and LDL. Triglycerides are also the most abundant fat in your bloodstream and contain 9.3 calories/gram. Organic chemistry is fun!


 ........smart ass!


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 6, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> ........smart ass!


  It's my major


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 7, 2005)

he is a major smart ass lol


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 7, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> i would bet money those dumb fuckkers injected into their dicks too



Hey, that gives me an idea....


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 7, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Everything that is absorbed into your bloodstream is metabolized by your body. Intramuscular injections are circulated into your system quicker and provide a slower more steady rate of absorption as opposed to ingestion.
> 
> Medium Chain Triglycerides (MCT) are fatty acids, and therefore hydrocarbons, so they are most definately broken down in your body. Triglycerides are what form both high and low-density lipoproteins, or HDL and LDL. Triglycerides are also the most abundant fat in your bloodstream and contain 9.3 calories/gram. Organic chemistry is fun!



Single sylables!  SINGLE SYLABLES!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 7, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Single sylables!  SINGLE SYLABLES!!!


 The ability to spell syllable! SYLLABLE!!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 7, 2005)

Piss on HCG the next time my balls shrink. I going with synthol injections into the nut sack. I am tough


----------

